# Bucket Seat Tracks



## joelau27 (Sep 22, 2018)

Would any one know what finish is on bucket seat tracks,and mounting legs on a '69 GTO? Are they yellow cad or zinc, or are they painted black?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

el natur al .........


----------

